# my new paludarium...



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

infact it was an old terrarium...




















grtz,

Rik


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Neat!
One question, is there much land in there or is it mostly background surface and water?
ok, two questions, what are you planning on moving in there?


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

first I am gonna wait till there is much more moss and plants...
When the moss is grown there will be much less water... and some places are dry ... don't know yet what coming in there.. any sugestions?

grtz,

Rik


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Very kool. I suggest some glo fish and a tokay gecko. Don't know how to take care of Tokay's, don't even know if it is a good habitat for them, but they would look perty in that tank.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that it's too moist for Tokays, plus unless they were just little guys they would beat the heck out of those plants. They get fairly big and heavy for being geckos.



Khamul said:


> Very kool. I suggest some glo fish and a tokay gecko. Don't know how to take care of Tokay's, don't even know if it is a good habitat for them, but they would look perty in that tank.


----------



## Pinkfish (Apr 6, 2008)

How did you get the mist? Ultrasound? are you sure it won't hurt what ever you put in it?


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

Where can I get a viv tank like that? I have looked everywhere.

Irish


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice Rik,

Saw your post on the DN-forum. Now just wait till the moss spreads out!

grtz 

Dennis


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

It looks pretty good, how big is it?


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 27, 2008)

it is 63cmLength*63cmWide*90*Front*60cm high
You can make it yourselve :wink: 
it is ultrasound... no problems with the fishes... no other animals yet in there!
it is definatly no paludarium for tokays!
I have a couple melanistic tokays and there in a terrarium 80cm*40cm*80cm! :wink:
I am waiting till the paludarium is full grown by plants before i put frogs in there !
I think small group Phyllomedusa  

grtz,

Rik


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Sounds great


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

I think a few red eyed tree frogs would be cool in there. I love those guys.


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice tank. Goodluck with it.


----------

